# Fantastic Shop Vac Filter



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have never seen another filter like this. This vac belonged to a small sandblaster. It is a Dayton but I can't find another like it. The filter is basically an open cone shaped feltish like fabric with a plastic rim on top. The metal cage sits inside of it to keep it from collapsing. The regular filter is really not needed but I keep it on there anyway. When the big filter gets full, I simply shake it out and put it back. They should make ALL SV's like this. I love it.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

*more pics*

Here's a few more pics


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The larger Fein vacs come with a felt cone filter. I added a Teflon coated bag which makes cleaning even easier. No cage on my vac. The felt cone and the Teflon bag are washable. When sanding sheetrock, I use an inline water filter separator. Sure is nice not to have to replace the pleated style filters


----------

